# Dyeing: lastest try



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I am new to dyeing and so thought I would practice on some stash wool.

I want to get the colors right before I use the expensive fiber!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Explain how you dyed that hank! Nice!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Explain how you dyed that hank! Nice!


 I only used 2 colors- Turquoise and yellow.

I laid the hank double-touching each other. started with turquoise at one end then overlapped yellow and repeated that. Then I went back and added yellow on top of the turquoise to change the color. The Turquoise bled into the yellow to produce the other colors.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see this knitted up. Nice dye!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Lovely dyeing. Those two colors worked so well together.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like you are more than ready to move onto the expensive stuff. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Outstanding work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yum!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty colors. That really worked out nicely for you. You are probably anxious to do more dyeing.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors. Well done.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This turned out great. What dyes did you use? Practising on stash is a great idea.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Doesn't dyeing fiber open up your creativity senses? Good job!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Please tell us what you used - the colours are lovely!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorite colors


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Lovely. What's your "recipe"?


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to try it! Yours came out really well. Good job!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good. I'd prefer more blue, but that's because I'm a "blue" person. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous yarn!


----------

